# serveur introuvable ipod touch



## eloetlio (30 Mars 2009)

bonsoir
après avoir constaté des bugs sur mon touch, le sav m'en a fourni un neuf, sauf que je ne parviens pas à me connecter sur la toile:"serveur introuvable", alors que les trois barres wifi sont colorées;  la première fois, j'avais uniquement rentré la clé de la live box. c'est ce que j'ai fait également pour le nouveau ipod..faut il faire autre chose changer un paramètre ou ... contacter le sav ?
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

j'oubliais...version1.1.5


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2009)

Vérifie bien ton identifiant liveBox. C'est souvent la que le problème se pose, il est mal rentré, avec des minuscules aux lieux des majuscules entre autres.

J'ai régulièrement ce problème.


----------



## eloetlio (30 Mars 2009)

mais si la wi fi est détectée, c'est que la clé de la live box est bien enregistrée?!


----------



## eloetlio (31 Mars 2009)

bon, si le signal wi fi apparaît ce n'est pas parce que le WEP est juste, car le mien était faux.
si problème, réinitialiser en allant dans "Réglages" puis"Généraux" puis "Réinitialiser" et enfin "Réinitialiser les réglages réseau"
Et bien penser à taper le WEP en majuscules ( possibilité de verrouiller dans réglages clavier) et ce avant chaque lettre, en allant dans "Généraux" "Wifi"et sélectionner la box qui vous est propre


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2009)

eloetlio a dit:


> mais si la wi fi est détectée, c'est que la clé de la live box est bien enregistrée?!



ET non malheureusement. Le WIFI peut être détecté, mais tu ne peux eut être pas y accéder. C'est comme un gâteau derrière une vitrine. Si la porte est fermée, pas de sucrerie.


----------



## jcas (2 Avril 2009)

Salut, ne pas oublier de mettre la Livebox en association après avoir saisi la clef WEP.


----------

